# 04 Maxima will not go in to reverse from nutral



## rsteinbacher (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello, my 04 has randomly started to not shift past neutral from drive while parking. Usually if it happens, I wait about a minute and I hear a slight click noise coming from my speedometer area and it will go in to park. Lately, it has taken longer and now it will not go in at all. Tonight, I just left my car in neutral with the break on and I am going to try it in the morning.

Any help or suggestions would be helpful before I call a mechanic. Would like to have some ideas to go with.

Rob


----------

